
The Myth of Big Orgs and Innovation - artixan
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2007/the-myth-of-big-orgs-and-innovation/
======
staunch
He says all you need is a risk-taking attitude (#1) and hard work (#2). Both
of these attributes are _prerequisites_ for a successful startup and the
_opposite_ of what you see in most big companies.

This guy must work for big companies where shipping bloatware in less than 5
years counts as innovation.

